# Sand-Pool sand, Filter sand, Play sand?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The Walstad book suggests pool sand. A 50 lb bag of pool sand is $7.99. A bargain versus AQ sand. No way I can lift 50 lbs and way more than I need. The guy I spoke with was really nice and was telling there are different grades of sand. He thought I might want filter sand. I think he said that is more course. He thought $7.99 was expensive for sand and thought I should go get play sand which is only $2.99.

Which one would you go for and what are the pros and cons of each type?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I tried a couple of play sands and did not like them one bit - one was a drab grey color, and the other was quite sharp. However, there are a lot of people that do like play sand so perhaps its a brand thing.

I prefer pool filter sand (featured in my avatar) - great color (from the 3 brands I have), great weight (too heavy to be sucked up in the filter or vacuum) and it's soft. However, some people have complained about the color of their PFS, so again, perhaps it's a brand thing.

The best sand I've ever used was the caribsea supernaturals sunset gold. Beautifully rich color, very soft and just heavy enough to not be a problem for the filter. Only downside is it's at least $1/pound (20 lb bags) - not such a big deal with small tanks, but it cost me $100 to fill a 4 foot tank.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I was trying to find the link to a place another forum member mentioned about filter sand. It was the prettiest color and used in water filtration. It was made and sold by some filtration company but I can't find it 

I was not impressed by the fine pool filter sand or play at all. it was messy and covered up everything in my tank if it got stirred up the least little bit, I won't ever use it again.

I prefer something with a little weight to it, to prevent it from easily being kicked up in the water, especially since I like cories and plecos in my tanks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Jaysee are you using the caribsea supernaturals sunset gold by itself or with soil? How much do you think it would take to do a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I used it by itself - I have no need for soil in my tanks. I sold the sand with the tank it was in, so I don't have it anymore :-( But selling that and other tanks made room and paid for the new 125, so I'm not really complaining 

I've not come across any fine pool filter sands, so that just supports my theory on brand differences.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How long has your tank with Caribsea been set up? How is this for pricing?

http://www.amazon.com/Carib-Sea-Ins...l&keywords=caribsea+supernaturals+sunset+gold


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I use Play Sand. I don't mind the color, and the shrimp love it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a dollar per pound - the cheapest you will generally find it for. But, you have to add shipping 

I had that sand for 3 years.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you specifically want something lighter colored? We have black diamond blasting sand in almost all our tanks now as the cap and I love it. It doesn't cloud the water, the fish don't kick it up and it looks great.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Is blasting abrasive the same as sand? http://www.ebay.com/itm/25LB-45-GRI...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=360453494895&ps=54


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I have the Tahitian Moon sand by Caribsea and absolutely love it. I also got their white sand and it is very fine and very soft.

I had pool filter sand and loved everything about it except that the kind I got was bright white. Other than that, it had a nice texture to it as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, the moonlight (white) sand is super fine and easily fouls HOB filter motors.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I have mine in my newt tank, with a submersed / internal filter. The filter is fairly week mind you, I think for either 5, maybe 10 gals.. The input is only about an inch from the sand and I've had no problems. The output is a positionable nozzle and it just sprays across the surface of the water, which doesn't stir up the sand at all. Of course, my newts do kick some up at times.

I wouldn't want to risk it with an expensive filter though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My concern about texture would be with abrasivness with burrowing snails and I am considering cory catfish. I am reading they need to have a non abrasive texture for their barbels. I went with 29 gallon tank for my sorority. I am not sure what kind of sand to use if I end up getting some. The pool sand I called about was a tan color. I only checked one place. I will use black in some tanks if the fish is not dark color. In the end I will be doing about 15 tanks so being reasonably priced would be a big plus. Mostly are 5 gallons. There will be one divided 10. There are few 2 gallons. I am doing one 20 long plant grow out tank for my tanks and for selling. So I am open to options. 

For a few tanks where I am not doing a traditional NPT tank I am wanting to use this:

http://www.amazon.com/Stoney-River-...qid=1372718883&sr=8-19&keywords=aquarium+sand

Will it clog a filter?

Where did you find blasting sand?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow that's $3/lb! Probably the most expensive sand I've ever seen. No experience with it so I cannot say what it will do.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Black Diamond Blasting sand is from Tractor Supply. You just need to wash it first before you put it into the tank, it's 8.00 for a 50 pound bag. I've replaced it into every tank in the house over the last 3 weeks. I love it and my cories love it. They aren't having issues with it at all, they are pretty much the reason I switched, i love my cories.

As a side note, I have almost used the entire bag it was well worth the 8.00 and the amount of money we saved by using it instead of expensive sand. We used 30/60 grade.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I recommend washing any sand you get - even the ones that are "prewashed". You can always put some in a bucket of water and give it a quick swish and see if it clouds the water. The only sand I've seen that doesn't need to be washed is petco sand.


----------

